

How Nations Fare in PhDs by Sex - samclemens
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/how-nations-fare-in-phds-by-sex-interactive/

======
tokenadult
Exploring the country differences by different academic disciplines (grouped
in categories by a control on the Web graphic) is interesting. It seems to
show that the male preponderance is much greater in science, technology,
engineering, and mathematics (STEM) disciplines than in humanities
disciplines, which is not a big surprise. Countries vary in their proportions
of students pursuing each academic discipline, so a country with a lot of STEM
Ph.D. holders will skew to showing an especially big disparity favoring males.

~~~
davidgay
There's at least two countries, Bulgaria and Turkey, where there isn't any
significant discrepancy in the rate of male vs female PhDs between the "Non-
Science" and "All Science & Engineering" categories. Probably other countries
too, but I didn't attempt a systematic check.

------
jacobolus
I’d be curious to see what the gender breakdown looks like for native-born vs.
immigrant PhD students, by field.

------
slashcom
The source of the data also contains many interesting comparisons and
conclusions, particularly with respect to time.

[http://www.nsf.gov/statistics/seind14/index.cfm/chapter-5/c5...](http://www.nsf.gov/statistics/seind14/index.cfm/chapter-5/c5h.htm)

------
boomlinde
This data isn't all that useful since the gender distribution of the countries
isn't considered. Latvia, for example, seems to favor women in most fields,
but there are 8% more women than men which I am sure could account for some of
the differences.

------
khuey
Some interesting differences:

Thailand and Mongolia versus South Korea and Taiwan. Canada versus the US.
Portugal versus Spain.

Once you select specific disciplines a lot of the countries have extremely
small relevant populations though.

------
digitalzombie
This is silly.

Ukraine have more women than men in term of sex ratio. So of course there is
more phd awarded to women than men.

There are tons of debates on how there are less female in engineering and such
but I have yet to see a reason why that is. It could be anything including
something innoculous. If there is a systematically evil group that is trying
to prevent women from going into CS then I am all for stopping them. But if
because the women themselves just chose to do other things than CS than who am
I to try to change their mind?

~~~
lambada
I doubt there is a major group of deliberately evil people. But there are
unconscious biases that we pretty well documented, and should be fought just
as much. That's a third option between your two.

------
jgamman
wish I'd known, mine was by exam... ;-)

------
mobiuscog
Awaiting the alternative article:

"How Nations Fare in Sex by PhDs"

